# 6yr free TB mare



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So, I made a wanted post and had a lady respond to it. She has a 6yr TB mare she purchased for her son a bit ago but she ended up being too much horse for him. I'm going out to see her tomorrow morning.

Their message:
_
I have a 6 year old mare TB Bay color. I purchase her for my 9 year old but she is too much horse. She will need a refresher. She has not been ridden in awhile. We are in chuluota. She is a sweet horse and loves attention. If you think this would work let me know. I will be willing to let her go free to a good home._

The answers to a few of my questions:

_Lucara,_

_Wow, thanks for all those question. Let me try to answer all them._

_1. good ground manners_
_2. Manners under saddle I don’t know we have only rode her once. I have been saddle her lately but not ridging._
_3. Sometimes with spray bottles, But once she hears it she is ok._
_4. I don’t even notice when she is in heat_
_5. She loves to be groomed, stand for fierier_
_6. I have lunged her several times, I’m new at it and it think I confuse her._
_7. Not sure on voice commands._


_I had a trainer coming for a while but now she only does the kids on the pony. I have another horse that I want to buy but cant until I move her to a good home._

His reply to riding her:

_I have seen your to-do list and do not have any objections except for riding her. I'm have not ridden my self in quite some time. I want to be upfront and make sure you are aware of that. We have not been riding her. I have been saddling her and she does fine. I do not feel comfortable riding her. If this will be a problem than let me know. I do not want to waste your time. _

This isn't completely horrible. yes its a red flag but he has mentioned before that no one has been riding her and he mentioned that he doesn't ride himself. I plan to see how she does with lunging. I'm going to have him lunge her one way and then I'll lunge her the other. If shes calm, I'd like to try and put a little weight in the saddle to see how she reacts and kinda go from there.

She needs some weight and a lot of muscle but she doesn't look too bad. Kind of a long back?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay so, he says shes 16h+. We'll see Lol

She just had her shots done last week and is wormed every 6-8 weeks. He didn't mention coggins so I asked again.

I'll also get his vets number and check out her medical records.

Hes asked the trainer who used to ride her to come out so I can see her ridden before I attempt. Hes also got helmets and a round pen so that makes things a bit easier.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

How much is he asking for her? She is not bad looking, is she registered? I think she is worth a look, hope it goes well!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Shes free. Shes not registered but he said he would ask his wife if she knew whether she could be or not.

He had her coggins pulled in Feb so shes good on that as well.

I'll let ya know if shes a dream or a nightmare! =D Hehe..get it...night..MARE!!!
oy its late..


----------



## abagayle (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got myself a free TB mare as well. (She was a trade for a saddle, but, hey)... I lunged her, didn't ride as she hadn't been ridden in a few years. If you're able to handle her yourself and lunge her yourself, you should be able to get a pretty good idea of her 'tude. I'd get a vet check on legs, though, super important. Good luck!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds to me like they just aren't confident and someone sold them this horse dishonestly. I would never sell a 6 yo TB to a novice horse owner, especially for a 9 yo no matter how quiet it is. TB's are energetic horses and need confident riders. When I bought my mare the previous owner had lost a lot of confidence with her and only rode her at a walk before I hopped on BUT my mare is a QHx not a TB, don't know if I would have been confident to get on a TB without forst seeing it ridden. GoodLuck with her. she looks really nice.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I went out to see her this morning. Come to find out the people have only been around horses about 7 months and she came with a gelding they wanted. Their 9yr thinks shes a bit too big and wont go out into the pasture alone with her.

Shes definitely not 16h+. Shes maybe 15.2 or 15.3.
Shes got a bit of a reaction on her chest due to all the rain. The guy said hes been putting an anti-fungal on it.

ULTRA sweet mare! VERY tolerant. A bit jumpy but thats okay. Took me a bit before she trusted me enough to allow me to touch her head. 
Great ground manners, very respectful
LOVES to be groomed, she almost fell asleep! LOL 
Picks up all 4 feet. Needs a bit of working keeping them up longer than a second or two but she was very good.

She was fairly easy to lunge. I havn't been lunging but for a few months and always with horses who knew what they were doing and I had no issues lunging her.

Shes very confused under saddle. Doesn't understand leg pressure at all and bobs her head a lot when trotting?? I don't ride western soo...no critique on me please LOL

I really think this girl might be a winner! I felt very confident with her.

****I Have 2 videos of her but I dont think i'll have time to upload them before work. SORRY! ****


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks good. Her feet look good too. You should upload the videos as soon as you can! I wanna see!! =)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes upload the videos please! It sounds like she is just really green, did she know how to go forward when you asked? She is gonna need work but i think you will get a very nice deal if you get her, she is a nice looking girl and sounds like the "good" mare lol, not the "night mare" hehe. Good luck. The headbobing might just be cuz shes confused, maybe see about getting vet check on her if you can.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Head bobbing might be a problem. I'd get a vet out to check her. She might just be confused at being ridden, or there is a deeper problem in her back, etc. Might be lame - Did she seem to move okay? Lets see videos!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey! She seemed to move very well. She also seemed to understand the whip crack noise more so than voice commands.

Here is a video of her being saddled. Kinda shifted forward a bit but stood very nicely. 







Before i got into the saddle I took the stirrups and popped them as loudly as I could about 5 or 6 times and she didn't even bat an eye.
When I got in the saddle I shifted the saddle back and forth and leaned back to play with her tail. No reaction there either. 

She honestly seems like a very willing mare, shes just green and needs to be worked with.

Here is her lunging video and the riding video. Lol NO critique on me please!!! I dont ride western, the stirrups were too long and I wasn't quite sure what to expect out of her. So, those are my excuses for looking so bad!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay okay! I gave ya guys videos! Now where are the opinions of her? LOL she can't be THAT bad that no one will even reply! LOL


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She has a really pretty trot.  I hope you can get her! =) You're probably going to have to work with bridling her though because it appears like that guy had no idea how to get a bridle on the "right" way and she was taking advantage of that. I think she's super cute!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think she looks pretty good from what I saw of her. I think you look good together.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She's cute. I think the head bobbing is because the lunge line was waaaay to loose and was bouncing up and down. She needs work, but seems to be honest and sweet, just very confused by unexperienced handling


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I really like her. She has a really sweet face, and doesn't seem all crazy or mean, just rusty/untrained. You will have to do work with her (I think) but I think it will be worth it in the long run. 

To me, and I guess I'm not great at it, she looked a little stiff in the front. When she trotted I couldn't really tell because of the bad ground but I thought a few times she had a slight limp. Could be the footing which looked pretty terrible. I really like her, and think she'd be a good horse but get I think a vet check would be good regardless, even though she is free. 

Still, I really thought she was a genuinely nice, sweet looking horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a very tolerant mare. The person saddling her is totally inexperienced, yet she stood there while he yanked up the girth as tight as he possibly could on the first try then banged her belly with his knee. He doesn't have a clue how to put a bridle on properly.

This may seem harsh but it really needs to be pointed out before you make a bad mistake. You are way too green a rider for such a green horse. You were stiff as a board on her. I never saw your hands move, they seemed to be locked in place. The mare didn't know what to do and you didn't know how to tell her. That is not mean to be a critique, only used as advise. If I was critiquing you I would go into detail. I don't want to see either of you get hurt and that can happen out of inexperience and frustration by two greenies. BTW, your stirrups were not too long.

IMHO, you should leave this one alone and get a "been there done that" horse that can teach you. You need much more time and experience before getting a green horse - even one as sweet as that one. Just think about it for a moment, you had "0" control and the only way the horse would move was on a very poorly used lunge line.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Its okay I understand. I'm not looking for a dead broke horse though. I wont be riding her without my instructor, I just wanted a horse I could control and lunge on the ground and my instructor will help me with everything else. I really wanted to get the experience of helping train a horse while i have an instructor who is excited about teaching me! =)


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to double post...my instructor suggested I go ahead and get her.

Anyone else have any reason why I shouldn't?

My lack of knowledge with riding her isn't an issue. My instructor will be there every step of the way! =) Shes even going to be boarded on her land. 

Anyone have any issues with how she moves, her build, ect?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with iride but aside from the green on green issue I really like her. What the heck was the guy doing when he was trying to out her bridle on?! Poor girl. She is very patient. And looks incredibly sweet. 

I just watched the video and yes, I know you said that you only wanted to be able to control a horse on the ground but you had NO control of her in the saddle. The stirrups were not too long. You kinda just sat up there, stiff as a board, and let her do whatever she wanted. The only reason that horse moved was because she was on the lunge line. And in the trot, you were so stiff and your hands were pulling at her every time you bounced. I know you think that because you have a trainer it will be fine, and hey, maybe you'll be the small percent of green rider on green horse that'll work. But I do think you need an older been there done that horse. We're not talking about something so old that it juyst plods around, just something that has experience with green riders and that will teach you.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She looks nice, but she will need a confident rider who can be very clear and simple in their training. In the video, she planted her feet, put her ears back and didn't want to walk forward. From the very first day you ride her solo, you will need to have the skills to get her to respond to your aids. If you're uncomfortable asserting yourself on a horse, she will take advantage of you. She also seems like a typical "stay out of my mouth" TB. She will need someone who can ride on contact with soft forgiving hands. That being said, she is nice and should come around with proper training. She'd make a fantastic project horse.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats fine. I understand my lack of knowledge and experience. I'm going to keep looking only because she is a bit shorter than I really like. Shes no where near 16h and that was what I was hoping to get as a minimum height.

I do have a few questions. I would like to know how to possibly correct my mistakes should it happen again.

You say that I was holding my hands still, like they were locked in place. What am I supposed to be doing my hands? 

You also said that I was stiff and just sat there when she stopped moving forward. I was applying leg pressure and kicking her side. What else could I have done to get her moving forward?

You mentioned that I held my hands too tightly and was pulling on her mouth when I trotted. That was probably true as I was really unsure of what to expect and didn't really want to give her enough head in case she took off. I'm also used to riding my instructors horses and I've been told to keep constant contact with them. How much more should I have given her head?

Thank you guys for your comments. LOL it sucks reading them but its all true and its something I need to try and fix!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It is important to maintain a contact on the reins while riding - but remember that as the horse moves their heads moves as well. You have to learn to follow their head - your hands maintaining the same contact by moving when the head moves. 

As far as a horse running of goes - a tight rein should mean slow down or stop, so if you are doing this and not wanting a stop the horse is going to be confused. Instead you want to be able to have a contact so that if you feel the horse tries to do anything you act to stop the behaviour.

I think its good that you are looking for another horse. A trainer is going to get very expensive. Remember the most successful way to train a horse is through consistency. If you are only planning to ride with a trainer on a weekend your progress is going to be slower, and you will probably spend half your training time just going over what you taught last week, if not the whole lesson. 

Instead, you would probably be better to have a horse that you could ride on your own confidently, and once or twice a week the trainer gives you a lesson and you get exercises to work with on your own. Also, if it is your first time training you would probably be best of getting a more "forgiving" breed of horse. You can get some very understanding and calm TBs but generally they are very sensitive and are not going to help you as much as a calmer breed will. Its a generalisation though. Also, it would probably best to get your trainer to come out and ride and see your prospective horse.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

She's pretty, good luck if you get her, I have a 6yo tb too.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

do you know if they still have her or did they give her to someone already. i like her alot she is pretty and my bf and i are looking at getting another mare i told him that i would not mind having a tb mare if we could find one that was good enough mostly quiet. did you find out about the papers on her?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think she looks gorgeous, and being a greenie that has succesfully trained, shown, and placed with [with the help of my trainer of coyrse] I say go for it.

Also, when trying to get a horse to move forward, you should lean forward, give them their head, cluck or kiss, and then squeeze/tap.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> That is a very tolerant mare. The person saddling her is totally inexperienced, yet she stood there while he yanked up the girth as tight as he possibly could on the first try then banged her belly with his knee. He doesn't have a clue how to put a bridle on properly.
> 
> This may seem harsh but it really needs to be pointed out before you make a bad mistake. You are way too green a rider for such a green horse. You were stiff as a board on her. I never saw your hands move, they seemed to be locked in place. The mare didn't know what to do and you didn't know how to tell her. That is not mean to be a critique, only used as advise. If I was critiquing you I would go into detail. I don't want to see either of you get hurt and that can happen out of inexperience and frustration by two greenies. BTW, your stirrups were not too long.
> 
> IMHO, you should leave this one alone and get a "been there done that" horse that can teach you. You need much more time and experience before getting a green horse - even one as sweet as that one. Just think about it for a moment, you had "0" control and the only way the horse would move was on a very poorly used lunge line.


^ This was my concern...however, you have said that you will always be working with a trainer. She seems very, very sweet-tempered and as long as you remain in a controlled, as-safe-as-possible environment, you can probably learn from each other and improve together.

LoL, that being said, I bought a 3 year old horse with a sweet temperament and terrible ground manners this year. Having been "out" of the horse thing for several years, this was a dumb choice in a lot of ways. I don't have a trainer, so now I'm going to have to send her off for training, which isn't cheap...not to mention difficult to find a trustworthy trainer. There have been several occasions when I could have been seriously hurt, if it weren't for her temperament being so good (and sometimes, luck ). I love her and am glad I have her, but I don't think I would do it the same if I did it over again. However, we're in it for the long haul now. :O)

But those are just some things to consider, which I think you already have done. The mare is very pretty, and obviously tolerant. Plus, it looks like she has great feet.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Scrambles (Aug 23, 2009)

Since you have an instructor willing to work with you with her, I say get her. She seems to be a very easy going, very forgiving mare and the price is right.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I'm actually just going to spend the money and get a horse that already has training. I really need to be focusing on bettering my own riding and confidence instead of working on a horses. Lol

She is also much too short for my liking. That was really the only bad thing i had to say about her.

I've decided to start looking at pricier horses in hopes that one would allow me to make payments to finish paying for the horse. 
I'm looking at beginner friendly horses with jumping and dressage backgrounds.

I've found one I've really fallen for. Hes about average priced for my limit which is nice. Not sure how "beginner friendly" he is so I've asked. If hes what I'm looking for I'll likely purchase him on the spot! ****


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that is a really good move. I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment and satisfaction with a horse that you can improve your riding on and hopefully get into the discipline of your choice successfully. You will also have the opportunity to have more immediate 'fun' with your horse.

Even though the price at the beginning can be of putting, when you consider the time and effort and often money put into training a horse for months, possibly years, the extra purchase price doesn't really seem so bad. My mother always told me the cheapest thing about horses was buying one - its everything else that adds up. 

You should put pictures up of this new one - especially if you buy him!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehe I will. I'm waiting to hear back about him first though. If hes not a beginner's horse there's no point in drooling. I hate the waiting game.. LOL

Yes I have to agree, the purchase price is usually the cheapest part of horse ownership Lol.


----------

